# Homemade wet grinder ( Tormek style)



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I found these pics after scouring the web looking for a cheap but reliable method of wet grinding plane and chisel blades. It's a cheap and dirty Tormek!

















I am really thinking about trying this out. I already have a 1750 rpm motor so I figure that I just need a pair of pillow blocks, an axle, and some homemade tool rest. The rest of the odds and ends I have laying around.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

And a rain coat :^)

Guessing from the pulley sizes, the wheel will be spinning around 500rpm.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, I would get pulleys to try and replicate the 90 rpm of the original. The idea of making a wet grinder is appealing to me. I have had good results with a bench grinder, but would love to not have to worry about burning the edges.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The 90 RPM sounds good to me. I think lew is right aobut a rain coat at 500 + ) Speaking of burning, I needed a saw for some quick cuts on a trip with our 5th wheel. We were in a small twon with one hardware store. They had a few small stanley hand saw. The teeth on every one of them was burned! Guess they could use a wet grinder in teh saw shop )


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

That much naked belt worries me. Don't let that raincoat (or anything else) get in there. Perhaps you will add a cover on *your* final model. Also some sort of stable, adjustable tool support…


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

Even cheaper would be a treadle and crank arrangement.


----------

